# Setting Up MRV???



## asatyss (Nov 6, 2003)

I have 2 Zippered DTivos. 1 Hughes HDVR2 and one Phillips DSR708. After spending some time playing with TWP, I decided to play with MRV. I set the names of the Tivos in TWP. My problem is that I on't know where to go next.

From what I picked up, the Tivo Desktop software is how I proceed. I installed this software and did not add a Media Access Key in that setup.

When I try to pick recordings to transfer I get a message saying that there are no Tivo DVRs available on the network. When I look at the Tivo Server Properties -> Access Control tab, both tivos are listed.

What am I doing wrong? How can I make MRV work?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

asatyss said:


> I have 2 Zippered DTivos. 1 Hughes HDVR2 and one Phillips DSR708. After spending some time playing with TWP, I decided to play with MRV. I set the names of the Tivos in TWP. My problem is that I on't know where to go next.
> 
> From what I picked up, the Tivo Desktop software is how I proceed. I installed this software and did not add a Media Access Key in that setup.
> 
> ...


MRV - Multi Room Viewing, Look at the bottom of your Now Playing List (NPL), you should see an entry for your other TIVO.

Tivo Desktop is used to allow viewing of photos from a pc on your tivo and you don't need a Media Access Key (MAK) for that. The MAK is what you need for Tivo-To-Go (TTG) or getting your shows onto your computer so you can do other tings to them (like burning to DVD). Your DTivo does NOT have a MAK only Stand Alone (SA) Tivos have them. In other words, You cant use Tivo Desktop to transfer shows to your computer. It can be done using other methods and would be considered EXTRACTION and can't be discussed on this forum, try The other one.

Also I don't think the current version of Tivo Desktop works with DTivo. You would either need an older version or use GALLEON. I could be wrong I don't use either as I am not interested in those functions.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Galleon will not work with DTivos - requires 7.x software. Try JavaHMO instead.


----------



## asatyss (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks for filling me in. I feel like such an idiot for not looking there. Now that I understand, it looks like I don't need Tivo Desktop for anything. 

Thanks for your help JWThiers!


----------

